# How to capture screenshot for SNES9X with MAC ?



## spotanjo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

I usually used F12 to capture the screenshot for SNES9X with Windows 7. MAC is new to me and I do not like to press SHIFT + COMMAND because its for MAC.. not SNES9X itself. Can you help ?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 12, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> I usually used F12 to capture the screenshot for SNES9X with Windows 7. MAC is new to me and I do not like to press SHIFT + COMMAND because its for MAC.. not SNES9X itself. Can you help ?


Install windows 10? There should be a key binder in the emulator no?


----------



## thaddius (Oct 12, 2015)

Perhaps hold function ('fn') and then F12?

Nothing wrong with command+shift+3/4 though (apart from being three keys instead of 1). Once you've used it a while it becomes second nature.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

thaddius said:


> Perhaps hold function ('fn') and then F12?
> 
> Nothing wrong with command+shift+3/4 though (apart from being three keys instead of 1). Once you've used it a while it becomes second nature.



I did but it doesn't work.


I know.. The command +Shift+3/4 are great for MAC SCREEN.. If I do that for a SNES9X with number 4 then I have to cut the SNES9X bar off to take a screenshot itself. For number 3, I have to resize it more careful for the correct resolution size. Its annoying, you see ? 

I go to SNES9X folder.. the Screenshot folder is there so there must be a key somewhere to have screenshot appear in the Screenshot folder anyway.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 12, 2015)

Command+Shift+4


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Command+Shift+4



LOL.. Read above. I already know that.. But it is not helping at all. Its annoying and again.. read above.


----------



## thaddius (Oct 12, 2015)

Just installed it to check and screenshot seems to be bound to tilde (~).

I can't get it to work, but it shows up on the configure keyboard window.






EDIT: It works. Tilde is the right key. I had to redefine where SNES9X saved files though, which you can do in the preferences window. I just created a folder on my desktop and it created a subfolder called screenshots when I pressed tilde.

Proof:





(Also command+shift+3/4 worked fine for me, but that's not important)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

How do you do that? And It didn't work ?


----------



## thaddius (Oct 12, 2015)

You press tilde while the game is running and it'll take a screenshot and save it to 'Snes9x folder' by default, which I couldn't find.

If you press command + comma (,) (or go to Snes9x>Preferences) it'll open the preferences menu. Select File and then change the 'Save data in:' option to 'Other' and choose where you want the screenshots saved. After that if you press tilde it'll save a screenshot to the folder you selected.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes!! It works! It did save to Snes9x default screenshot folder there!!! I didn't changed anything. Thanks.


----------

